# spasmonal and colofac



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

hi, what do people think for spasmonl and colofac? i've tried both and they have not really helped long term. anyone know of anything more long term i could try?has anyone had any side effects from these two?thanks


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi there. i used to take colofac 200 mg three times a day because the 135mg tablets didnt work. i was then put on spasmonal 120mg three times a day. neither of these have helped. i didnt experience any side effects with these. i am still taking spasmonal but also take fybogel sachets with water twice a day and the anti depressant called cipralex (its called lexapro in america). i have read that a combination of all three of these is supposed to be the best long term way to tackle ibs with.


----------

